# Edge tremolo won't level out



## elkoki (Jul 7, 2018)

I just got an Ibanez Prestige RG1570 that has an Edge Pro tremolo. I'm still pretty new to tremolos so I may be doing something wrong, I need help from the experts! 

I'm trying to tune to standard with 10-46 strings but it won't level out, even with the spring claw screwed all the way in. There's 3 springs in this formation \|/. I tried removing the spring retainer and adding another spring so that there is 2 springs on each side but if I do that I can't screw the spring retainer back on and the springs pop off really easily. I ordered a new set of "proline" springs thinking the ones I already have were worn out but these new ones probably have less tension and they pop off easily.

What's going on? am I doing something wrong? should I be using 9's instead? For the moment I have settled on E flat to keep the bridge a little more level, but I want to be on standard! Help please!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2018)

Block it in the proper position. Unlock nut. Remove strings. Install new strings. Stretch new strings. Tune. Lock nut. Adjust fine tuners as needed. Remove blocks. Adjust Springs as needed. Done.


----------



## elkoki (Jul 7, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Block it in the proper position. Unlock nut. Remove strings. Install new strings. Stretch new strings. Tune. Lock nut. Adjust fine tuners as needed. Remove blocks. Adjust Springs as needed. Done.



Did you read my post?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2018)

elkoki said:


> Did you read my post?



Yeah, you didn’t mention how you were doing anything. At all. Like, not even a little.

Can’t really help without starting fresh and making sure you’re setting it up using the proper methodology. 

Once that’s established we can start troubleshooting. 

Think of it as restarting your computer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 7, 2018)

This is why I prefer tuneomatic bridges. Too much hassle just to go "meerrr-woooowwwww, weeee wooooo whooaaaaa."


----------



## elkoki (Jul 7, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, you didn’t mention how you were doing anything. At all. Like, not even a little.
> 
> Can’t really help without starting fresh and making sure you’re setting it up using the proper methodology.
> 
> ...



I have had tremolo guitars before but i'm still fairly new to tremolos. I know how to set them up, and i've used that method before. But it doesn't help when I have the claw all the way in and the bridge still isn't level... That's the whole point of the post.

The bridge won't go back far enough even with the claw all the way in. The springs are like this \|/. I'm using 10's. and still the bridge isn't far back enough.


----------



## elkoki (Jul 7, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> This is why I prefer tuneomatic bridges. Too much hassle just to go "meerrr-woooowwwww, weeee wooooo whooaaaaa."



I prefer doing the eeeeeu wao wao


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2018)

elkoki said:


> I have had tremolo guitars before but i'm still fairly new to tremolos. I know how to set them up, and i've used that method before. But it doesn't help when I have the claw all the way in and the bridge still isn't level... That's the whole point of the post.



Was I supposed to guess that? You literally said you were new to trems.

I’m not spending all night pulling information out of you to try and fix your problem. Good luck.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 7, 2018)

Link us to a picture of the orientation or angle of the trem plate.


----------



## elkoki (Jul 7, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Link us to a picture of the orientation or angle of the trem plate.



Yes one second, but it probably wont be too clear . My phone camera doesn't capture it well, but i'll try. Keep in mind that the spring claw is maxed out and it's all the way in and it's tuned to E flat, if I tuned to E it would raise it up even farther. It's almost level as is but not quite.

it should look more like this http://www.ibanezrules.com/tech/setup/angle.htm


----------



## Edika (Jul 7, 2018)

Sometimes I've seen that even with new strings I have to keep tuning and tuning up to get it ro pitch. I just untune and start again trying to have all strings gradually go to the correct pitch than tuning one string to pitch and then do the rest one by one. This has helped me a lot in avoiding this issue and I don't use blocks. I know they make you life easier but I never bothered to get some.


----------



## elkoki (Jul 7, 2018)

Edika said:


> Sometimes I've seen that even with new strings I have to keep tuning and tuning up to get it ro pitch. I just untune and start again trying to have all strings gradually go to the correct pitch than tuning one string to pitch and then do the rest one by one. This has helped me a lot in avoiding this issue and I don't use blocks. I know they make you life easier but I never bothered to get some.



The main probably though is the bridge won't level out . It's just a tad too forward when it should be pulled back little farther by the springs but the springs are already pulling back as far as they can go because the claw is literally screwed all the way in. I thought I could add another spring but the spring just kept popping out . I guess I either need to get high tensions springs and see if 3 of them is enough or just try 9s instead of 10s


----------



## Edika (Jul 7, 2018)

Well for 10-46 three springs should be enough in E standard. I had faced this problem my self. I was tuning the guitar, had one string in tune, tune the rest then go back to the first one, it was out of tune etc ect until the trem was sitting high and the spring claw screw were a the way in. I detuned the guitar, brought the claw screw back to normal and retried a more gradual tuning per string. Then the trem was ok. It sti needed some adjustment with screw on the string claw but nothing as extreme as the first time.
So that would be my suggestion. Detune all the way down, put the spring claw screws in a neutral position and retune again slowly and gradually.


----------



## elkoki (Jul 7, 2018)

If there's any confusion . What I mean by won't level out I don't mean the tuning. I mean the bridge itself isn't level. It's needs to be pulled back a little farther by the springs but it can't be because the spring claw is literally screwed all the way in . I have 3 springs , I've read online 4 or maybe 5 springs can do the trick but when I add more springs they just pop off . I bought a new set of them today . They're proline brand but they don't seem to stay in they just pop off


----------



## elkoki (Jul 7, 2018)

Edika said:


> Well for 10-46 three springs should be enough in E standard. I had faced this problem my self. I was tuning the guitar, had one string in tune, tune the rest then go back to the first one, it was out of tune etc ect until the trem was sitting high and the spring claw screw were a the way in. I detuned the guitar, brought the claw screw back to normal and retried a more gradual tuning per string. Then the trem was ok. It sti needed some adjustment with screw on the string claw but nothing as extreme as the first time.
> So that would be my suggestion. Detune all the way down, put the spring claw screws in a neutral position and retune again slowly and gradually.



I'll try tomorrow . Thanks. The post above this reply is to anyone who may have no understood the way I worded it before .


----------



## Edika (Jul 7, 2018)

Good luck. If it still doesn't work try the springs you bought. Some guitars behave differently and it depends on the strings and springs it has in. I tuned a guitar in Drop C with a 10-54 D'Addario set with a big L shaped brass block on Shaller Floys Rose II trem and three springs in V formation were enough. I tried the same thing in another guitar with an OFR in C tuning, not drop C, with a D'addario 11-56 set, a big brass block and had the same problem as you. Tried it three time and then I poppes in a 4th spring. Problem solved. Then I have another guitar in D with a big brass block with Ernie Balls 11-52's on an OFR and 3 springs in V are enough.


----------



## elkoki (Jul 8, 2018)

I think I figured out the problem. The problem is that screws for the block won't secure tight enough and it starts to rock like this, and that causes all kinds of problems from the bridge not leveling properly to tuning issues. The solution is to basically replace the screws to longer 15mm screws... I will have to try this and I will update.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 8, 2018)

If that is the case, you should feel something loose when using the bar.

You may in fact need new springs. Some are really loose, others are tighter...

Do this, loosen all strings so the bridges sits back in its cavity, make a dive bomb and block an AAA batery between the trem and the front cavity, it should be more or less the correct size and the trem should look leveled even with loose strings. Tighten the trem's springs. Tune the strings to desired pitch. If the trem lifts up, then your springs are of no use for that string tension. Let's say the trem doesn't lift up, after all strings are correctly tuned, start to loosen the springs until the trem starts to lift. STOP and retune, check the springs again. do this enough times to have everything correctly leveled.

Also, consider that most Ibbys with locking trems are set up for .009s, which means using according springs. Moving up to .010s may also mean to move the springs around. 7 String guitars have way more tension the 6 stringers...

Finally, this spring configuration "\|/" has more tension than all springs parallel "|||"...

Hope this helps.


----------



## elkoki (Jul 8, 2018)

odibrom said:


> If that is the case, you should feel something loose when using the bar.
> 
> You may in fact need new springs. Some are really loose, others are tighter...
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks. I don't have a bar (yet) to check. I also don't think it's the springs, at first I thought they were the problem so I bought a new set and they didn't help. The new ones were probably worse then the ones already on there lol. I tried the \|/ formation with no luck, and I also tried 4 springs and even at their max the bridge still wasn't fully level, ALMOST but not quite. I ordered a new set of high tension Floyd Rose springs that many people claim work great for higher string gauges, they won't arrive until tomorrow.

I took the tremolo apart today and the block is really loose, so I tightened the screws (well some of them because some refused to tighten they just kept spinning) and it made the block really solid but after I placed it back in and began to strung it up the block got loose and wobbly again. So I ordered a set of new slightly longer screws. Today I found a similar post on another site and people claim this helped. Here's the link if interested , I should have the screws tomorrow and i'll update. BTW this is a 6 string guitar not a 7.

https://www.jemsite.com/forums/f21/edge-pro-block-not-perpendicular-plate-136422-2.html


----------



## odibrom (Jul 8, 2018)

I've heard of stripped block screws before, thankfully that didn't happen to my guitars yet. Investigate if it's the screws thread that is stripped or the block's. If the latter you may need a new block also...

If, for some reason the screws you got are too long, consider about shimming the block... or grinding down a bit of the screws' length.


----------



## elkoki (Jul 8, 2018)

odibrom said:


> I've heard of stripped block screws before, thankfully that didn't happen to my guitars yet. Investigate if it's the screws thread that is stripped or the block's. If the latter you may need a new block also...
> 
> If, for some reason the screws you got are too long, consider about shimming the block... or grinding down a bit of the screws' length.



I believe it's just some of the screws that are worn . Some just kept spinning even when swapped around into the other block holes. If worse comes to worse I guess I'll just buy a new block .


----------



## elkoki (Jul 8, 2018)

odibrom said:


> I've heard of stripped block screws before, thankfully that didn't happen to my guitars yet. Investigate if it's the screws thread that is stripped or the block's. If the latter you may need a new block also...
> 
> If, for some reason the screws you got are too long, consider about shimming the block... or grinding down a bit of the screws' length.



I believe it's just some of the screws that are worn . Some just kept spinning even when swapped around into the other block holes. If worse comes to worse I guess I'll just buy a new block .


----------



## odibrom (Jul 8, 2018)

Double like...


----------



## elkoki (Jul 8, 2018)

Haha, my wifi was being shite.


----------



## Edika (Jul 9, 2018)

This is the first time I've heard of this stripped or short block screws and it's good to know about it. I haven't had an issue with levelling my Edge tremolo but I'll be sure to chech it next string change. Good luck and hopefully this will solve the problem.


----------



## elkoki (Jul 9, 2018)

It worked ! . The old block screws WERE stripped, the new ones fit in great and I FINALLY leveled the bridge with the stock springs! Lol. Funny enough the high tension springs I ordered were supposed to come today and there was some sort of delay. I might just cancel them if that's still possible.


----------



## elkoki (Jul 9, 2018)

Edika said:


> This is the first time I've heard of this stripped or short block screws and it's good to know about it. I haven't had an issue with levelling my Edge tremolo but I'll be sure to chech it next string change. Good luck and hopefully this will solve the problem.



Is yours an Edge Pro? Might be worth checking if those screws are still in good shape. Replacing them worked for me! Lets hope no problems occur in the long run


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 9, 2018)

Glad it got sorted out.


----------



## Edika (Jul 10, 2018)

elkoki said:


> Is yours an Edge Pro? Might be worth checking if those screws are still in good shape. Replacing them worked for me! Lets hope no problems occur in the long run



It actually has the Edge Pro from reading the specs of my guitar. It's the one that the baseplate is level to the body and doesn't have a slope. I will do so next string change. 

From the video you posted it seems that there are more screws and they're thinner than the ones in an OFR block. The OFR screws are rather short too but they are thick so they would not strip as easily.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 10, 2018)

strange problem...

... someone must have really been going to town on the whammy


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 10, 2018)

Seems like the right opportunity to do a big block upgrade from FU.


----------



## elkoki (Jul 10, 2018)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> strange problem...
> 
> ... someone must have really been going to town on the whammy



Or could it be possible that it's a design flaw? or super crappy screws? I found at least 2 videos and 2 online posts with the same problem. It is a weird problem though, it's why I was so confused that 4 springs at max wouldn't level it.

The bridge was discontinued after 6 years. Maybe this had something to do with it? IDK


----------



## Tonifatu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey man, i got a 3120 prestige and ive been through same issue, still diggin about how get rid of it. Your post was so usefull for me cause i was suspecting there was something wrong with saddles/plate screws, or about setting it tighter or might be some lubrication needed through them...ithem...ill try to tight/replace those srews of the block as youve said. Im in love with this super nice guitar <3


elkoki said:


> Or could it be possible that it's a design flaw? or super crappy screws? I found at least 2 videos and 2 online posts with the same problem. It is a weird problem though, it's why I was so confused that 4 springs at max wouldn't level it.
> 
> The bridge was discontinued after 6 years. Maybe this had something to do with it? IDK


----------



## Adieu (Sep 4, 2019)

Tonifatu said:


> Hey man, i got a 3120 prestige and ive been through same issue, still diggin about how get rid of it. Your post was so usefull for me cause i was suspecting there was something wrong with saddles/plate screws, or about setting it tighter or might be some lubrication needed through them...ithem...ill try to tight/replace those srews of the block as youve said. Im in love with this super nice guitar <3



If the block screws are torn out you'll see it

Example (vintage trem strat, but same idea):


----------



## elkoki (Sep 4, 2019)

Tonifatu said:


> Hey man, i got a 3120 prestige and ive been through same issue, still diggin about how get rid of it. Your post was so usefull for me cause i was suspecting there was something wrong with saddles/plate screws, or about setting it tighter or might be some lubrication needed through them...ithem...ill try to tight/replace those srews of the block as youve said. Im in love with this super nice guitar <3



Definitely give an update. If the screws are worn the block will rock back and forth, it's shouldn't rock at all. The only tricky part is finding those screws online, they're around, just not always easy to spot.

I have an extra set of screws if you want them, just pay the shipping and I can send them out to you.


----------



## Tonifatu (Sep 4, 2019)

You know? I was freaking out of it, cause i got 2 ibanez with tremolo before it and the stock bridge was lo pro edge, wich was perfectly in tune from the first day of the string replacement for a month. 
With the edge pro i saw an impossible thing observed from the physics or common sense: the bridge could stay upper or lower positions without tightening the claw and staying on same tunning. A totall mistery. 
Im glad to see there's some guy experiencing the same 
Now it seems they assemble low pros again...even floyds i believe saw some on prestige 7s...
The edge pro seems to sound better a bit by improving some sustain, but its just my impression. So they say...
In the hardware store next to my home they use to have any kind of screws..thanks. Anyway ill keep u up to date! Cheers


----------



## Tonifatu (Sep 7, 2019)

elkoki said:


> Definitely give an update. If the screws are worn the block will rock back and forth, it's shouldn't rock at all. The only tricky part is finding those screws online, they're around, just not always easy to spot.
> 
> I have an extra set of screws if you want them, just pay the shipping and I can send them out to you.


Effectively, the screews were loosen and i tigthened it and it worked. They look smaller than expected as you said, so replace it for longer ones could ensure no recurence at all. The screws were perfectly brand new, which means nobody tightened it ever before, so it took since 2006 they were assembled to now to get loosen, so if they start having issue with that delay i might be waiting another 13 years, lol. Thanks for encouraging.


----------



## elkoki (Sep 7, 2019)

Tonifatu said:


> Effectively, the screews were loosen and i tigthened it and it worked. They look smaller than expected as you said, so replace it for longer ones could ensure no recurence at all. The screws were perfectly brand new, which means nobody tightened it ever before, so it took since 2006 they were assembled to now to get loosen, so if they start having issue with that delay i might be waiting another 13 years, lol. Thanks for encouraging.




Cool. Glad you figured it out. I tried tightening the screws at first but the block loosened again after I put the strings back on . In my case I had no choice but to replace them.. enjoy your guitar !


----------



## Tonifatu (Sep 7, 2019)

elkoki said:


> Cool. Glad you figured it out. I tried tightening the screws at first but the block loosened again after I put the strings back on . In my case I had no choice but to replace them.. enjoy your guitar !


I still feel that slightly loose of tunning when i misstreat aggressively i have to retune it a little bit...it didnt happen with those low pro edges i had in the past...ok may be this is it and will never work same....lets see.


----------



## elkoki (Sep 8, 2019)

Tonifatu said:


> I still feel that slightly loose of tunning when i misstreat aggressively i have to retune it a little bit...it didnt happen with those low pro edges i had in the past...ok may be this is it and will never work same....lets see.



Make sure nothing is loose on the guitar. I just remembered that the studs in my guitar were loose and it never stayed in tune because of that. I used plumbers tape wrapped around the studs so they wouldn't rock anymore and that helped a lot. Also make sure your locking nut and tuning pegs aren't loose. Also double check if the screws for the block didn't loosen up again.. Original Edge pro's are high quality, but I have a feeling they're not as good as the other Edge's in other Prestiges because of these little problems.


----------



## Tonifatu (Sep 8, 2019)

elkoki said:


> Make sure nothing is loose on the guitar. I just remembered that the studs in my guitar were loose and it never stayed in tune because of that. I used plumbers tape wrapped around the studs so they wouldn't rock anymore and that helped a lot. Also make sure your locking nut and tuning pegs aren't loose. Also double check if the screws for the block didn't loosen up again.. Original Edge pro's are high quality, but I have a feeling they're not as good as the other Edge's in other Prestiges because of these little problems.


The first thing i did on this guitar was to buy new pivots, cause the overused rounded points where the knifes rest were the reason behind the "double tunning" issue that i had with a rg750 and was fixed perfectly after replacing it. The screws have an internal miniscrew to hold it to the base of the screw hole. 15€. The stock ones were without it, so i guess u have it still.
Even with that upgrade, it still has a tiny double tunning, but i wouldn't call it an issue cause it's very tiny switched position when the bar goes upwards heavily. As far as i remember, this neither happened on the gem nor the rg750.
The locking screws are tight, so it seems all the situation it's cored on block screws and bridge setup.
Hopefully I'll easily find those screws without asking you to send it to Spain . I could even use plumber to tighten it...
Cheers and thanks again for your attentions


----------



## elkoki (Sep 9, 2019)

Tonifatu said:


> The first thing i did on this guitar was to buy new pivots, cause the overused rounded points where the knifes rest were the reason behind the "double tunning" issue that i had with a rg750 and was fixed perfectly after replacing it. The screws have an internal miniscrew to hold it to the base of the screw hole. 15€. The stock ones were without it, so i guess u have it still.
> Even with that upgrade, it still has a tiny double tunning, but i wouldn't call it an issue cause it's very tiny switched position when the bar goes upwards heavily. As far as i remember, this neither happened on the gem nor the rg750.
> The locking screws are tight, so it seems all the situation it's cored on block screws and bridge setup.
> Hopefully I'll easily find those screws without asking you to send it to Spain . I could even use plumber to tighten it...
> Cheers and thanks again for your attentions



I think these should work . Buena suerte amigo ! https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223477942354


----------



## fproject (Sep 10, 2019)

Those guitars are best setup with 9-46 max with the standard spring.
If you're going heavier, change the springs out for stiffer springs, or shorter ones.
For the block, put some blue loctite in the threads.


----------



## elkoki (Sep 10, 2019)

fproject said:


> Those guitars are best setup with 9-46 max with the standard spring.
> If you're going heavier, change the springs out for stiffer springs, or shorter ones.
> For the block, put some blue loctite in the threads.


I had 10-46 strings on my RG1570 with the stock springs and no issues. The real problem was the block screws werent holding the block firmly because they stripped. after replacing them it was fine . Cant speak for why the other guy up here ^ has tuning issues.


----------



## Tonifatu (Sep 11, 2019)

My problem was the same, too short screws in the block, so de movement of it caused the issue. I use 10-46 and i think its quite impossible that stock springs doesnt support that. It would be enough to set up the claw screws a bit tighter to set the bridge down a bit and thats all.


----------



## stretcher7 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey guys. Resurrecting this thread because I had the same problem and found the solution here. I tried extra and heavier springs and it got WOSRE. So I bought the screws here: 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=223477942354 they come in 5 or 10 pieces. I got 5 for less than $5, free shipping from this guy. Fit perfectly as you can see. So, don't fret  easy to fix! .


----------

